# A Nebutastic Art Thread



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 18, 2015)

Yyyaaaaaasshhhh! your back!  I will stalk your art again. I really love your gore stuff!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't go anywhere though lol I've still been here, I just haven't been making much art  lately
most of this stuff is old lol, but anywho thank you <3 have fun stalkin'


not sure when I'll be postin' anything new though TBH :I​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

bump

*Translation*: PAY ATTENTION TO ME CAUSE I'M A WH0RE


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I love your Mangle Fanart so so much, she's my absolute favorite


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesomesauce. Gonna stalk this too.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Awesomesauce. Gonna stalk this too.


oh boy more stalkers c:
have fun being disapointed though



kaylagirl said:


> I love your Mangle Fanart so so much, she's my absolute favorite


Mangle is The Bae, and thank you <3​


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2015)

o:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2015)

i remember some of these! mangle looks fantastic ahhh qvq


----------



## MagsyPies (Apr 18, 2015)

Idk what's going on here but I love it xD So beautiful ^.^


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

MagsyPies said:


> Idk what's going on here but I love it xD So beautiful ^.^


You don't want to know, also thanks <3



Shirohibiki said:


> i remember some of these! mangle looks fantastic ahhh qvq


Thank you Shiro <3




bot said:


> o:


[insert emoticon face here]​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

I want to draw but, I have no idea what I want to draw


----------



## Wewikk (Apr 19, 2015)

I buy your art if i had more bells.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 19, 2015)

Every time I see that you've made another thread I get ridiculously happy xD I am obsessed with all of your art...especially your NSFW stuff.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 19, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 20, 2015)

if you don't know what to draw, you can draw my cat :3 looking forward to seeing more art from you ^^


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness these are FANTASTIC!!!  If I had money I would certainly commission you   Maybe eventually!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> Oh my goodness these are FANTASTIC!!!  If I had money I would certainly commission you   Maybe eventually!



I don't think I'd ever do RLC commissions TBH
I don't think my art is worth real money.




ssvv227 said:


> if you don't know what to draw, you can draw my cat :3 looking forward to seeing more art from you ^^


How does your cat look? :Y​


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

Ahh that picture of Luna is so nice

The Chrissy/Francine one is really good too

I've been peeking in and out of ur thread bc I'm idk shy but great stuff!! I hope you make more acnl fanart


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

audino said:


> Ahh that picture of Luna is so nice
> 
> The Chrissy/Francine one is really good too
> 
> I've been peeking in and out of ur thread bc I'm idk shy but great stuff!! I hope you make more acnl fanart



thank you so much <3 I appreciate it 





========================================================
edited the first few pages with clickable thumbnails 
for the Guro/gore and Fanart section.​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

*not art but wanted to post a song by one of my fave bands uwu*






*also a song by my Boyfriend*




​


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nebu said:


> How does your cat look? :Y​



this is my cat :3






you can do a study of cat decomposition lol just suggesting


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

hey who wants to watch me stream,cause I'm streamin'

https://join.me/112-266-587


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 21, 2015)

actually nevermind
this drawing sucked major Balls
and has been removed​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 21, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

this image appeared on my tumblr dash






I couldn't agree more

windows 7 MSpaint sucks a55 anyways, old MSpaint master race

ps. this blog a blessing from the Gods http://outofcontextarthur.tumblr.com​


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> this image appeared on my tumblr dash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with this. It's one of the reasons why I still use my old crap art computer lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> *HOW TO NOT BE LIKE NEBU PART 1*​


Noice, reminds me of my life but I'm having to take pain killers in the morning because the lord blessed me with Gum disease


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

but regardless, she looks fab <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

What tool is that?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> What tool is that?



The curve tool


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

*paint tool


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *paint tool



do you mean the program? because it's mspaint

but if you mean the tool that is selected currently in the screenshot it's called the Curve tool


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see how that one turns out  You planning on doing a whole fullbody or only a head portrait?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 7, 2015)

What the actual hell you're so good ; o ;

Best style I've seen in a LONG time!!! <333​


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

HOW ARE YOU SO GOOD AT MSPAINT LIK OMG


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Can't wait to see how that one turns out  You planning on doing a whole fullbody or only a head portrait?


full body for this one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> HOW ARE YOU SO GOOD AT MSPAINT LIK OMG


Lots and lots and practice. 
Same goes for using a track pad since no mouse or tablet.


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST
*worships the nebu*


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

im guessing youre a homestuck


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

piimisu said:


> im guessing youre a homestuck


Somewhat I stopped bothering the comic these days though but I still like the characters.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 7, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> full body for this one.



Awesome!  I can't wait to see it finished! <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 7, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Made for the DA Group _Pkmnation_​



Awwww it's so cuuuute x3 <3 Ahhhh you're so good with mspaint *u*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> -snip-.​



Could I buy the first two? As long as no one has claimed them yet


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

Sure you can  have  them since  this is first  come first  served lol
But yeah  no one claimed  them yet so you're  good


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Sure you can  have  them since  this is first  come first  served lol
> But yeah  no one claimed  them yet so you're  good



Alright sweet, I'll send the TBT. Thank you!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

No problem enjoy  your  new characters.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

I did a voice recording c: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G9jlG0U8GH

also if I streamed would anyone be interested or no?
I need to know if I should bother since I'm not exactly as popular as a lot of other artist here


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

I feel streamin' 
so here http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I feel streamin'
> so here http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs



Yayyyy *flails arms* Now I can steal all ur techniques I-I MEAN admire your works c:


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 11, 2015)

It was awesome! Thanks so much for the stream!


----------



## Beige (Jun 11, 2015)

your art ;---; i love it so much!! that ice cream guy thing made me SO happy!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs

I'm streamin'


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 12, 2015)

Awahhhhh it looks so cool already! x3 I can't wait to see it finished C:


----------



## Beige (Jun 12, 2015)

that's so amazing, it looks like official art or something!! and the crotch tongue was much needed


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 13, 2015)

Wahhhhh!!!!! It looks amazing!!!! *U* Awesome job, mspaint senpai Nebuuu! ^0^/ ~<3 <3 <3


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 13, 2015)

looks gorgeous <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

Why thank you guys :U

Also  drawing  that was a b!tch


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 13, 2015)

Here it isss!! Wtf I thought I was subbed, ugh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs

Live stream is on
also I will be skype talking with my friends so unless you want to listen to us I'd suggest mute.

it's back on nvm


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

say would any of you foxy mamas/grandpas be interested in a stream I'll be streaming Digimon xros wars :Y


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

-crashes through the wall next to the door-

Hey I'm streamin'
me drawin' a gift for my friend because it's her birthday
sure it's going to be late of course but hey better late then never <3

http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs

actually screw it


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 16, 2015)

Wish I was up when you streamed or else I'd join > .<


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 26, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## himeki (Jun 26, 2015)

:O You're really good at this!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 26, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> WIP Images of my new sona
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ohhhh this looks coool!!! :OOO Can't wait to see it done x3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 30, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

So cooooolll *u* I like how you do different poses <3 And ahahaaaa Zamielmon in the corner is so cute x3


----------



## Beige (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm always excited to see your new art! looking good


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 1, 2015)

streamin' https://join.me/976-371-326


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 8, 2015)

*[DATA HAS BEEN REMOVED]*​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 9, 2015)

2 out of 3 of My ghost Ocs Frost and Queen Nebu
((I'm going to try to focus on drawing my ocs again like I used to))​


----------



## boujee (Jul 9, 2015)

Crying 
I'll earn tbt just for you 
I really liked your space skull via tumblr


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 10, 2015)

my flesh eating bacteria Character patient 0034









and tiny lil Queen Nebu and Zamielmon
​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 10, 2015)

And that is how Ignitemon lost his virginity.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so tempted to make a new art thread because this one is now starting to bother me lol.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 11, 2015)

another Oc of mine"Time Flies"​


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> another Oc of mine"Time Flies"​



That looks super cool! :3
All your stuff looks great ^^
Is your stream still on? :0


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 11, 2015)

Love all your ocs!! They are all so adorable and creative <3


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a request its with my star wars toon theres pictures of her in another thread I wanted a picture of her being cut open by aliens and you can see her insides I made a post ealyer about this in another thread and I know you can do semi blood and gore things I want to know if you can do this and what you would charge im very flexible in what I can offer I can offer btb bells steam games you tell me what your looking for and I can get it for you.
Thanks.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not taking bell commissions right now I have a lot of drawing to work on, pictures of all my ocs,my pkmnation refs,two commissions on DA


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

My OCs





Yogurt 






and Scary 
[random useless fact: Scary was my very First Sona, she however eventually became her own character]


also here have a yellow Pikmin




look they even got a flower for you uwu


also man I have no idea how many Ocs I have now I lost track
I know I used to have around 70 Ocs, but I gave away some so damn I no longer have
any idea how many I left and how many I have to draw.​


----------



## Beige (Jul 14, 2015)

I really LOVE YOGURT


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks, yogurt loves you too uwu


----------



## Beige (Jul 14, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Thanks, yogurt loves you too uwu



ive never been happier


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

I  always forgot the  Recurve bows on the sides of his waist :c





Notice me Senpai
and please don't kill me




Spindle






Random night sky​


----------



## tokkio (Jul 21, 2015)

omg love your art style and designs so much.... brb crying rn


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

These are too fabulous omg


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 21, 2015)

The mailman says this art is great!


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2015)

/kisses this thread


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> omg love your art style and designs so much.... brb crying rn


thank you,and nuuuu don't cry D:






MissLily123 said:


> These are too fabulous omg


Thank you, and you too are also very fabulous.






You got mail! said:


> The mailman says this art is great!


Oh boy thank you mailman :D





Gamzee said:


> /kisses this thread


/thread blushes/

​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm streamin' soon

http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2015)

okay I know I posted this one already but I'm posting it again this time with a description






The spindles are wooden puppet like creature that are always seen climbing around on the walls and ceiling, they don't actually bring an physical pain just emotional, all they do is laugh and laugh as their heads make frantic shaking motions, if ignored the laughter becomes louder and louder, another thing will do is that they will constantly tell the person that they are tormenting that they are useless everyone laughs at them, nobody loves them, ect basically anything negative and will always point out all their mistakes they will keep up the laughing and talking for months even years until the person ends their life, and then they will find someone else they can leech off of

*Phobia*: Catagelophobia- Fear of being ridiculed

I might make more Phobia creatures if I can think of anything​


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

the 'i need an adult' reminds me of chuggaaconroy 
and your art is pretty neat- keep it up! x


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

my entry for the fire festival,which I doubt will get in

Full view for better image quality, though quick warning it's a large image.​


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

actually I decided to back down from entering the contest I don't really have a chance TBH
however I am still proud of the picture even though it was made specifically for the contest but oh well lol​


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 2, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> actually I decided to back down from entering the contest I don't really have a chance TBH
> however I am still proud of the picture even though it was made specifically for the contest but oh well lol​



You should enter it!! It's beautiful :0


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

I decided to jump in cause you know like I said I made that for the contest so might as well use it for it's main reason for even being made lol


----------



## derezzed (Aug 3, 2015)

Whoooa, I really love this. The coloring's so bold, which is great, and I like how you added a glow type of effect around Volcarona. Hope you do well with it in the contest :-]


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2015)

just going to leave these here​


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 13, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> just going to leave these here​



Haha, noice lol

Also, welcome back <33


----------



## Buggy (Aug 14, 2015)

Stalking because this art is one of the best things that's ever happened to the art world. What program do you use?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 14, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Stalking because this art is one of the best things that's ever happened to the art world. What program do you use?


I use Ms paint


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 16, 2015)

and then Renamon Gave all the furries a restraining order





(◡‿◡✿)





Honey HoneyHoney Honey Honey HoneyHoney Honey Honey HoneyHoney Honey Honey​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

*crai* You're too good for this world. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 16, 2015)

okay then :U





​


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 16, 2015)

I love that Gatomon one.. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

streaming https://join.me/591-408-266


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 19, 2015)

A sketch I plan on coloring soon




​


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 22, 2015)

Come out to socialize ​


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 22, 2015)

*bump*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to guess because of my outburst people in this section no longer like me...eh don't blame you all 

if you want me to no longer post art just tell me and I'll stop


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 22, 2015)

Closed at owner's request.


----------

